
China Has a Microplastic Pollution Problem - tobinstokes
http://www.hakaimagazine.com/article-short/china-has-microplastic-pollution-problem
======
zdean
The world has a microplastic pollution problem.

[http://phys.org/news/2013-12-microplastic-pollution-
threat-m...](http://phys.org/news/2013-12-microplastic-pollution-threat-
marine-biodiversity.html)

~~~
joe5150
The idea that facial skin needs to be aggressively exfoliated daily or
multiple times daily is one of the bigger lies the cosmetic industry has sold
us, and we'll all pay for it.

~~~
hellbanner
If you want to exfoliate your skin, try a Korean bath towel

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiBn6BFbyVc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiBn6BFbyVc)
[http://www.amazon.com/pcs-Asian-Exfoliating-Bath-
Washcloth/d...](http://www.amazon.com/pcs-Asian-Exfoliating-Bath-
Washcloth/dp/B004C8DR1U)

Rough towel with a pocket for soap. No microplastics involved.

Yet another industry with an already solved problem.

------
dharma1
Wonder why humans are so good at making a mess. Everywhere on earth,
atmosphere, seas, rivers, lakes, orbit - we just can't help ourselves.

~~~
biggestbob
I was born in China and later live in Australia. My perspective changed.
Humans are so good at making a mess but the attitude of the people can result
a big mess or a small mess. If the people coordinate and have freedom to care
about more than own survival, can together look after the planet very well. I
read before Sweden (I think) have 99% recycling rate.

~~~
dharma1
Agreed, it's cultural too. Some cultures make more mess than others

